# Fudge



## thestealth (Aug 16, 2009)

Nothing to smoke today...so I thought I'd make a batch of old fashioned fudge...qview to follow.


----------



## rivet (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh man! I clicked on this with a strong heart and hollered to Mrs Rivet in the other room "Baby, check this out! SOmeone's smokin' fudge!"

She hollered back- "You people are sick!"







Don't you just love it!


----------



## thestealth (Aug 16, 2009)

:lol: I couldn't figure out a way to smoke it...so I'm just doing it the old school way...like my granny did.

...the thought did cross my mind though.

Just turned the heat on, now for the waiting game for it to come to a boil.


My little helper...always willing to lend a paw.


I've got it boiling...just waiting for it to hit 230ish.


----------



## thestealth (Aug 16, 2009)

As far as recipes go, it's just the standard Hersheys recipe.

3 C sugar
2/3 C cocoa
1 1/2 C milk
1/2/ tsp salt
1/4 cup butter
1 tsp vanilla
Bring sugar, cocoa, salt and milk to boil over medium heat, stirring constantly.  Once it gets to a boil, stop stirring until soft ball stage is reached (240*).  Remove from heat, add butter and vanilla, let set for a couple minutes, stir until sheen is gone and starting to thicken, pour into buttered pan.


----------



## thestealth (Aug 16, 2009)

Mandatory 2 minute waiting time...
...got my granny's old fudge dish buttered and ready.


...stirred and poured


----------



## thestealth (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what the hardest part is...waiting for it to boil...waiting for it to reach the soft ball stage...or waiting for it to set up..? :lol:


----------

